# Anyone use Pimafix/Melafix to treat fish?



## revernance (Jun 19, 2008)

I just found out that Melafix/Pimafix has chemicals that can cause cancer. I want to have some on hand to treat fish, but I don't want to risk my health or my family's health. Could anyone elaborate on the cancer causing properties of these medications. How does it happen? Would I have to inhale it, drink it, or splash it on my hands? 
I'm annoyed that this is not on the front label of the packaging. :icon_roll
There was a discussion here also if you are interested, but there are no definite answers. 
http://www.petfrd.com/forum/archive/index.php/t-6790.html
I'm going to try to call the company tomorrow. 

Thank you very much.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

One interesting thing is Pimafix is made up of Pimenta racemosa (Bay Leaf Oil) and Clove Oil. Clove oil is commonly used to euthanize fish. Melafix is made of Melaleuca (Tea Tree Oil). It is not good for labyrinth fish as it is said to coat the lungs.

Pimafix should not be inhaled for sure. Here is the MSDS with the cautions: http://cms.marsfishcare.com/files/msds/pimafix_2465.pdf

Same with Melafix: http://cms.marsfishcare.com/files/msds/melafix_2464.pdf

Personally, most medications have cancer causing agents. If you use them safely such as not breathing in the product, washing your hands if it contacts your skin, and do not store them where the little ones have access, the risk is very minimal.

However, I think these products are overall junk. They often cause bacterial blooms and the oxygen levels need to be increased. I have never successfully treated a fish with this product. Every fish I used it on died. To be fair, they were sick in the first place.


----------



## revernance (Jun 19, 2008)

I think I might return the product and maybe use something else, like NovAqua plus since it an prevent bacteria or virus infection when introducing new fish (something to that effect). 
Here are more links to the discussion. The conclusion is that the debate about cancer causing properties will continue unabated.
http://www.fishtankforums.com/frontpage/index.php?p=vB3924
http://www.bettafishforum.com/forum/general-betta-talk/4067-opinions-melafix-2.html



sewingalot said:


> One interesting thing is Pimafix is made up of Pimenta racemosa (Bay Leaf Oil) and Clove Oil. Clove oil is commonly used to euthanize fish. Melafix is made of Melaleuca (Tea Tree Oil). It is not good for labyrinth fish as it is said to coat the lungs.
> 
> Pimafix should not be inhaled for sure. Here is the MSDS with the cautions: http://cms.marsfishcare.com/files/msds/pimafix_2465.pdf
> 
> ...


Do I need to wear a mask or take out my aquarium a dose it outside in the open air? lol  I have a rather "strong" nose and can smell even the lightest of scent.


----------



## bigpow (May 24, 2004)

I'm a firm believer in Melafix.

Nothing heals wounds faster than Melafix treatment IME.
I thought Melafix was Eucalyptus extract? It sure smells like Eucalyptus oinments I often use. It's herbal anyway.


----------



## timwag2001 (Jul 3, 2009)

you live in california. everything causes cancer in california. 

you come in contact with tons of substances everyday that "are known to cause cancer in the state of california"


----------



## pandapr (Nov 10, 2008)

timwag2001 said:


> you live in california. everything causes cancer in california.
> 
> you come in contact with tons of substances everyday that "are known to cause cancer in the state of california"



LMAO !!...sorry


----------



## Spork (Apr 27, 2009)

I use both products with great success on all fish but my dwarf gourami's. For some reason they do not like the Pimafix at full recommended dose. I have to give less of a dose to them.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

I have also used both PimaFix and MelaFix with great success, and they are herbal extracts so i would assume the risk of cancer is very minimal, certainly there are chemicals that we all touch and breath in on a daily basis that are far more potent carcinogens than tea tree and other herbal extracts. 

Like *sewingalot* said, I would of course be careful with it as you should be with any medicine, or even the ferts we use to dose the tank, definitely keep it somewhere safe from the kids if they're very young, but otherwise, I think it's fine. 

You do have to be careful with Labyrinth fish (Bettas, gouramis, etc. (the air breathers)) because as already mentioned, it's not supposed to be good for them (*Spork*, this is probably why your gouramis don't do well with it) 

*SewingAlot* I'm surprised you didn't have success with these! I've not experience them causing bacterial blooms or anything like that, I've had great success with them, I'm sorry to hear about your troubles!


----------



## bradac56 (Feb 18, 2008)

I've also used both without problem but for labyrinth fish I use a product called 'BettaFix' if you have to use Melafix/Pimafix use it at half-strength.

- Brad


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

They're pretty much the only commercial meds that I will use, other than medicated foods (wormers, mostly).

IME they work pretty well with minor issues caught before they become serious infections (ie, missing scales, very small fungal infections, scrapes, etc). I do usually treat for at least a week longer than recommended, though, I've noticed that otherwise the problems do tend to re-surface.

And I've never used them on labrynth fish, and know that you can only use a fraction of the dosage if you do.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Kara - I have only used it on platy fish and betta. I didn't have success with either type of fish. However, I can't say it was the medicine. The fish were sick and could have simply been too far gone to treat.

As far as worrying about the safety of it; they have shampoos with Tea Tree Oil and I have used that with no ill effects. And this product seems tame compared to most of the fish medicines available. I looked up a bunch of the warnings at OSHA and it looks like the hazard was very limited and was more of an irritant than anything. It isn't even considered a swallowing hazard. (Now don't go and drink it to test this statement, lol.)
As long as you aren't huffing the product or pouring it in a 10 gallon tank by the bottle, I wouldn't worry about it.

It sounds as though many people have had great success with the products. Truthfully, I am now leaning more toward the thought that my fish were just beyond hope at the time of the treatment. After all, they never made it out of the quarantine stages from the pet store.


----------



## revernance (Jun 19, 2008)

sewingalot said:


> Kara - I have only used it on platy fish and betta. I didn't have success with either type of fish. However, I can't say it was the medicine. The fish were sick and could have simply been too far gone to treat.
> 
> As far as worrying about the safety of it; they have shampoos with Tea Tree Oil and I have used that with no ill effects. And this product seems tame compared to most of the fish medicines available. I looked up a bunch of the warnings at OSHA and it looks like the hazard was very limited and was more of an irritant than anything. It isn't even considered a swallowing hazard. (Now don't go and drink it to test this statement, lol.)
> As long as you aren't huffing the product or pouring it in a 10 gallon tank by the bottle, I wouldn't worry about it.
> ...


Sorry for your loss. I'm currently treating some fish with it for torn fins.


----------

